# XP on MAC free



## rexgrant (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi 
This may be old hat to you Mac user's but It must be nice to have the best of both worlds
This chap is running one of the most demanding Programs for a PC with first class results on a MAC
It is called bootcamp
Regards
Rex


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Well, it's not totally free. You have to buy Windows and after the public beta I think Boot Camp will no longer be free.

You can also run Windows and Mac at the same time with Parallels.


----------



## rexgrant (Mar 2, 2006)

ferrija1 said:


> Well, it's not totally free. You have to buy Windows and after the public beta I think Boot Camp will no longer be free.
> 
> You can also run Windows and Mac at the same time with Parallels.


Hi
Thanks for the info,one of the members on AVSIM was useing it to run FS9 & FSX with first class results,there is a big debate on Mac V PC on there It must be worth an oem copy of win home selling now at around £50 UK 
.Regards
Rex


----------

